# Tourist Visa 600 requirements



## chprakashs (Jun 7, 2014)

My wife and I are PR holders and planning to relocate to Australia with a new born baby in a couple of months. We need to apply for Child Visa 101 and then tourist visa subclass 600 to take baby along with us. Need some information regarding tourist visa.

1. Since we need to travel out of Australia whenever Child visa decision will be taken, I cannot book return ticket now. Is it mandatory to have return flight ticket for tourist visa?

2. Even for the one way ticket from India to Australia, it is booked by my new employer. Due to covid situation, I want to make sure we get visa for baby first and then inform my employer regarding no of tickets and do rest of the relocation plan. And if I have to book tickets just for purpose of visa and cancel later, I need to book ticket for all 3 of us. Is it OK if we don't book the flight ticket and explain the situation to case officer? On immi website they actually mention not to make travel arrangement until visa is granted. Does that mean flight ticket is not mandatory for visa? 

3. Medicals test will be done for the baby for Child visa 101 but test results will be sent to immigration department directly and I guess we wont be getting a copy. Is there a way to use those test results for tourist visa also instead of getting medial test done again on baby within a few weeks time? Can we give Child 101 visa details for case office to check the reports or can we ask hospital to give extra copy which we can submit for tourist visa? or any other option?

4. Is health insurance mandatory for tourist visa? In general, is it recommended to take a separate health insurance for baby? My employer offer voluntary health insurance scheme that covers dependents but not sure if that is sufficient. Also, will the baby have any insurance coverage when we are in Australia while Child visa 101 is in progress and when parents are PR holders? 

It would be great help if you guys provide any information based on your experience

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chprakashs said:


> My wife and I are PR holders and planning to relocate to Australia with a new born baby in a couple of months. We need to apply for Child Visa 101 and then tourist visa subclass 600 to take baby along with us. Need some information regarding tourist visa.
> 
> 1. Since we need to travel out of Australia whenever Child visa decision will be taken, I cannot book return ticket now. Is it mandatory to have return flight ticket for tourist visa?
> 
> ...


1. No
In fact you don’t need a ticket at all when you apply for tourist visa 
2. No ticket required 
3. The medical test is conducted by the clinic based on the hap id which will be given by the case officer. That hap id will be valid for one year . So when you apply for the tourist visa, you can give this hap id number when the system asks if you have done medicals in the last 12 months
4. The baby will not be covered under Medicare if the baby is on tourist visa. You will need to take private health insurance.
If you are applying for the 3 year visa, then most probably the Visa will have the insurance required clause.
You have to ensure that the private health insurance meets the visa requirements, else the visa will not be valid and the baby may be refused entry into Australia 

Cheers


----------



## chprakashs (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the response. Really appreciate!

1. Glad to know that flight ticket is not mandatory for visa application. How about for immigration? Will they ask for return ticket at Indian or Australian immigration? If they do, is it ok if I produce the bank statements to justify that I can afford to bring the child back before visa expires? 

3. Do you know if the list of medical checks recommended for Tourist visa 600 and Child visa 101 are same? In case response from CA with HAP ID is delayed for Child visa 101, I will probably go ahead and submit Tourist visa application and get medical test done and use that for Child Visa.

4. I plan to apply for tourist visa 600 which I think is granted for 12 months max. Is private medical insurance mandatory for this visa? what is the 3 year visa you are referring to? 

VFS offices in India are closed now and I need to courier Child visa application to Immigration department in Perth which will take a week or 2. I am still waiting for baby's passport and I need to travel in August. That is the reason I am looking better for ways to lodge tourist visa as soon as possible but I also want to make sure 101 is lodged first and baby is in India when we get application acknowledgement and preferably get medicals also done in India. Any suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chprakashs said:


> Thanks a lot for the response. Really appreciate!
> 
> 1. Glad to know that flight ticket is not mandatory for visa application. How about for immigration? Will they ask for return ticket at Indian or Australian immigration? If they do, is it ok if I produce the bank statements to justify that I can afford to bring the child back before visa expires?
> 
> ...


1. They generally don’t
But keep evidence ready in case they do 
3. Check with the clinic when you go for the test
4. I am talking about the 3 year family sponsored visa with max 12 months stay

Cheers


----------



## chprakashs (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks again for your prompt reply, NB. Sorry for the delayed response here.

For 'Visitor visa (subclass 600) under Sponsored family stream', I see below condition on immi site and I am assuming that I need to be in Australia to sponsor my daughter. Given that I am currently outside Australia, will I still be able to apply for sponsor visa instead of tourist? 

"You must have a sponsor. Your sponsor can be either: 'a family member in Australia'"

In other posts, you mentioned that visitor visas are not being processed. Do you have any insight on the spl cases like mine if they are being considered? And will it improve my chances if I go for family sponsored visa (in case I can sponsor from outside Australia)? I read thorugh all posts and did not see anyone posting regarding approval of 600 visa in last few weeks which worries me a bit.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chprakashs said:


> Thanks again for your prompt reply, NB. Sorry for the delayed response here.
> 
> For 'Visitor visa (subclass 600) under Sponsored family stream', I see below condition on immi site and I am assuming that I need to be in Australia to sponsor my daughter. Given that I am currently outside Australia, will I still be able to apply for sponsor visa instead of tourist?
> 
> ...


No idea

Cheers


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

Not sure what you mean by special case. Australia don't consider any case as special unless there is medical emergency and parents/relatives of concerned onshore person needs to travel immediately.


----------



## Dheerajkhanna786 (Apr 3, 2020)

*838 visa*

Hi friends,

Does anyone knows about 838 aged dependent relative visa ? If yes please advice me can I apply this visa for my mother? 

Please reply Thankyou 🙏


----------



## chprakashs (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Muka, by special case for visitor visa application, i meant it is not for tourism purpose. Have offer letter for new job in Australia. Both parents are PR and need visitor visa for child to allow her to travel along with parents. My question is whether immigration department is looking at the purpose of visitor visa request before approving/rejecting or is it not even looking at any visitor visa applications and putting them all on hold irrespective of the purpose.


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

*Tourist Visa 600*

Hi folks,

Applied for Tourist visa for my spouse on March 6th 2020 to accompany me during Naati test. I got grant in 15 days, however my spouse visa is still under processing (understandably due to Covid pandemic).
1) Is there any chance to request for cancellation of processing with DHA?
2) If so, any email id for visitor visa processing related queries?
2) Any implications this will have on spouse passport or profile (like counted as a visa denial etc)?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chprakashs said:


> Hi Muka, by special case for visitor visa application, i meant it is not for tourism purpose. Have offer letter for new job in Australia. Both parents are PR and need visitor visa for child to allow her to travel along with parents. My question is whether immigration department is looking at the purpose of visitor visa request before approving/rejecting or is it not even looking at any visitor visa applications and putting them all on hold irrespective of the purpose.


You can drop an email to the high commission in delhi and ask giving complete details of your circumstances 
They are very prompt in their reply

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Applied for Tourist visa for my spouse on March 6th 2020 to accompany me during Naati test. I got grant in 15 days, however my spouse visa is still under processing (understandably due to Covid pandemic).
> 1) Is there any chance to request for cancellation of processing with DHA?
> ...


1. You can always withdraw your application at any point of time before it is finalised
2. You can use the generic email id of Australia high commission in New Delhi 
3. If the visa is refused, you will have to declare the same in all future visa applications worldwide
What implications it will have, no one knows

Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. You can always withdraw your application at any point of time before it is finalised
> 2. You can use the generic email id of Australia high commission in New Delhi
> 3. If the visa is refused, you will have to declare the same in all future visa applications worldwide
> What implications it will have, no one knows
> ...


Thanks @NB. Sorry for asking too many questions!
Do You think the request for application processing cancellation now may get considered by embassy as "Rejected" rather than "Cancelled"? i feel Whether the its a case of denial may depend on their decision now on what reason they will document on the application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDJ said:


> Thanks @NB. Sorry for asking too many questions!
> Do You think the request for application processing cancellation now may get considered by embassy as "Rejected" rather than "Cancelled"? i feel Whether the its a case of denial may depend on their decision now on what reason they will document on the application.


If you withdraw voluntarily before a decision is made, no record is kept and you don’t have to report it anywhere in future applications


----------

